# Replacing Stock Grills



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to remove and replace the stock grills from my 04. The body shop is telling me that the whole bumper has to come off to reach the 2 clips per side.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I removed my lower plastic grill to mount my laser shifters. There are 4 clips and they just slid off with a little pressure. Re-installing them was a pain but can be done without removing the bumper. Not sure about the upper grill, should be able to get to the clips after removing the plastic radiator cover.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

I was refering to the two upper grills. I had the bumper repainted today and wanted to replace the stockers with the performance package style. I had the body shop leave them off since it looked like such a pain.
Since I'm new to the GTO world, can you tell me what a laser shifter is ?


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

Here's a perfect thread on how to change the twin grills. It's easy to remove the bumper cover.

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11850


----------



## YLRGoat (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, a great how to...but yea the bumper has to come off.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

this should go into a how-to section.... excellent post!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> I was refering to the two upper grills. I had the bumper repainted today and wanted to replace the stockers with the performance package style. I had the body shop leave them off since it looked like such a pain.
> Since I'm new to the GTO world, can you tell me what a laser shifter is ?


The laser shifters, if I'm not mistaken, confuse police laser.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Toro Toro said:


> Since I'm new to the GTO world, can you tell me what a laser shifter is ?





The_Goat said:


> The laser shifters, if I'm not mistaken, confuse police laser.


Correct

*Escort ZR3 Laser Shifter*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

somebody has too many post-it's lol


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I dident get to mine today but I dont see y cover has to come off. Looks like remove clips across top and pull back enough. Gna try tomorow if gets back from shop early enough.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. It looks sooooo much better with the new grills and the license plate removed. arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Holden said:


> I dident get to mine today but I dont see y cover has to come off. Looks like remove clips across top and pull back enough. Gna try tomorow if gets back from shop early enough.


You start trying to remove them without taking the bumper cover off and you'll find out really quickly why it's advised..... besides, it only takes 3 minutes to remove front bumper cover.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

yall should listen since ole GTODEALER has plenty of experience for this mod.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

TAKE OFF THE FRONT CLIP!!! Be careful of the front two side brackets (under neath the headlights). 

Take the time to do it right. If so, its a simple process. G'luck.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Holden said:


> I dident get to mine today but I dont see y cover has to come off. Looks like remove clips across top and pull back enough. Gna try tomorow if gets back from shop early enough.


i Did my SAP Grills today and I take it all back I did take cover off and your rite it did take me 3 min to break cover on left side. But the SAP grills are in. Now just need Bumper cover.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

does it look good?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> does it look good?


I dont know I probably will switch back when It gets old


----------

